

Net Neutrality: French main operator launches prioritary mobile data - hbbio
http://www.orange-business.com/fr/produits/debit-confort

======
hartator
"En mobilité dans les lieux de forte affluence où le réseau peut être
occasionnellement congestionné, l’option Débit Confort vous permet d’être
prioritaire en disposant d’un débit plus important (jusqu’à 2 fois plus rapide
que le débit standard). Vous conservez votre confort d’usage en allant plus
vite que les autres quel que soit votre terminal."

Basically it translates to:

When you travel in high traffic zones, the network can be partially disturbed.
The option comfort bandwidth allow you to get priority by giving you an
additional bandwidth (Up to 2 times the standard bandwidth). You keep enjoying
your regular speed while browsing faster than other people no matter the
devices.

French hypocrisy at its best. (Orange is heavy directed by the state.)

